# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Books in Russian

## The waveguide

Hello,
May be here somebody could help me? 
I was searching the following books in Russian translation: 
The Berlin Stories by Christopher Isherwood 
Before the Deluge, A Portrait of Berlin in the 1920s by Otto Friedrich
 Weimar Culture, the Outsider as Insider by Peter Gay 
But I could not find themnowhere  in the internet. May be I do not write correctlly the authors names in Russian? Or may be they were not translated into russian? 
How  would one write  Christopher Isherwood , Otto Friedrich and Peter Gay in Cyrillic letters? 
Thanks a lot!

----------


## DagothWarez

> The Berlin Stories by Christopher Isherwood

 Кристофер Ишервуд
Прощай, Берлин!  http://www.sexmag.ru/products/202.html

----------


## kt_81

Otto Friedrich would be Отто Фридрих

----------


## DagothWarez

Кристофер Ишервуд
Christopher Isherwood
Великобритания, 26.08.1904 - 04.01.1986  http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/1371236

----------

